# My first attempt at big bore BG..



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is my first big bore blowgun..its a great shooter i want to thank you all for the great ideas. i have been also trying some dart ideas found here too here are a few i have made..


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

You've been busy! I haven't seen too many blowguns with two grips. Looks good. Is the head of dart number three a flattened brass tube?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Yah thanks dart 3 is brass tube they are easy to make and hold up very well just need to resharpen every once in a while.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice assortment of darts. Like your blowgun also. What is the lenght and cal of it?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks orcrender the blowgun is 50" long and.625 cal. Bore.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Kewl. So you were able to use the pin needle cover without changing them?


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

nice darts...I like the brass tube idea


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Great blowgun and darts! What did you use for the mouthpiece? Thanks.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

The pincover dart cones fit perfect in the .625 id 1\2 inch pvc pipe. The brass tube dart tips work great and are fairly easy to make. And the mouthpiece is a 1 1\2 inch black rubber chair leg tip , with a 7\8 inch hole punched . It slides on snug and feels good around your mouth no sharp plastic.. Thanks guys for the intrest.


----------



## Pelletor (Jan 6, 2013)

Impressive array of darts, nice looking quiver too.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks pelletor i have been experimenting with differnt designs to see what works best for me. So i only make a couple test darts to try at a time. Then play with the design and tweek them to my liking.


----------

